# Putco chrome visors



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have putco chrome visors for
00-06 Toyota highlander 
00-06 Yukon 
00-06 Tahoe
05-11 Tacoma regular and extended cab
07-11 Camry
04-07 dodge magnum
05-10 Chrysler 300c
07-13 escalade 
$20 each
Or make offer on lot
Trying to clear out garage. Have a lot of these things.


----------

